# Bikejoring/Pulling- opinions and advice needed :)



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hopeing to get some advice/opinions on bikejoring/pulling 

i have been m.i.a for a while do to things being haywire here but anywho,

I have been looking into geting my dogs into an activity/sport to get out of the same ol same ol excersice/training and play time we do every day and just to have something fun to do. I was thinking of bikejoring or some sort of pulling since my son is always asking for me to have them pull his little wagon when we go camping or for a walk. Since we have even more time on our hands now that i am doing my schooling online. I have been looking stuff up but love to get advice and opinions from people here  the bikejoring would be for me of course lol. I know alot of people do the bikejoring, and pulling here. I know bikejoring and pulling are two different things the pulling thing would honeslty be just a wagon and wondering if i could use the same commands for like turning and such while walking them while they are pulling. ( if i sound so confusing sorry)

A little about my dogs

Winter- 2 years old, gsd/rott/?? ( possable kelpie or acd), size of a kelpie or acd, strong, high prey drive but listens and good recall, agile, loves to be outside

Chisum- 2 1/2=3 years old, yellow lab ( possabe mix with golden retriver, large size and tall unsure was from the pound), strong, good recall, loves to tug and pull, loves to be outside

I can get some profile pictures up as soon as i can get them to stand still xD

pretty much my questions, would they be suitable for something like this? if so could i use the same commands for bikejoring to have them do pulling ( of a wagon lol) or are they different? and.. i think thats all i can think of at the moment, im sure i will think of something later, but any way thanks in advance! and its sooo nice to be back lol.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't see why they wouldn't be suitable, but they are going to determine that. Some dogs (like mine) do it because its exercise and it gets us out. Other dogs do it because they LOVE to pull and run. You are just going to have to try and see. 

Read Ski, Spot, Run. It will be invaluable. 

And then there are these threads:
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-sports-show-forum/103057-ozzie-tyler-pulling-thread.html
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/97098-scootering.html
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-sports-show-forum/97695-intereted-harnessed-pulling.html


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks, ill go take a look at those posts and look into getting that book


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

JessCowgirl88 said:


> thanks, ill go take a look at those posts and look into getting that book


Definitely get that book!!!! I've been wanting to do some pulling with Caeda but I'm too chicken to do stuff on skis and its too snowy and icy out to try canicross. I did buy the book though and have read most of it. FANTASTIC. Well written, an easy entertaining read and (from what I can tell) includes everything you'll need to get you started on bikejoring even though it is tailored more towards skijoring, the important stuff is all there!


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh wow! i looked into it our local barnes and nobles are out of stock ._. so i have it on order


----------

